# Teflon Spark Plug Boot Mold



## Draw-Tech (Oct 17, 2014)

HI all
Going through my files, came up with this.
  Here is a design to make spark plug boots, the internal boot dimensions, can be changed to match your plugs.

Jack
Draw-Tech 







View attachment Boot_Mold.zip


----------



## dave-in-england (Oct 17, 2014)

So how do you inject the plastic into the mold  ?


----------



## Draw-Tech (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Dave

Use the  long point applicator, or with syringe. Regular red silicone. or two part mix. Regular may take a couple of days to cure. Inject till it flows from opposite end of mold.

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 18, 2014)

Please excuse me for asking, but have you done more with injection molding? In all the furor over 3-D printing, I had almost forgotten that there are other ways to make plastic (and related materials) parts. I might be able to use this technology. Do you have any links or sources where I can learn more about it?

Thank you for your help,

--ShopShoe


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the posting Jack.  Looks good.
Thm:Thm:

Shopshoe: I wrote a tutorial on molding spark plug boots in a slightly different manner about 3 years ago.  Near the end of the thread Ken posted some information about using polyurethane for a mold material. You might find that useful.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=14539
Gail in NM


----------



## Draw-Tech (Oct 18, 2014)

ShopShoe said:


> Please excuse me for asking, but have you done more with injection molding? In all the furor over 3-D printing, I had almost forgotten that there are other ways to make plastic (and related materials) parts. I might be able to use this technology. Do you have any links or sources where I can learn more about it?
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> --ShopShoe


 Hi Shop Shoe
I had a mold made in 1977, cost $5,000 molds are expensive, unless you are going to produce by the thousands. 

Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## aonemarine (Oct 18, 2014)

Why not use http://www.riogrande.com/Product/Ca...re-3-8-Mold-Rubber-Strips-5-lbs/701005?Pos=25

  This stuff will expand slightly when heated and completely fill the mold if there are any air gaps. Seems easier to get good results...


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 18, 2014)

Draw-Tech said:


> HI all
> Going through my files, came up with this.
> Here is a design to make spark plug boots, the internal boot dimensions, can be changed to match your plugs.
> 
> ...



I can't open the file am I the only one ??


----------



## Draw-Tech (Oct 18, 2014)

canadianhorsepower said:


> I can't open the file am I the only one ??


Try
  New zip program, try downloading newest adobe reader.
I checked it seems to be OK

Jack
Draw-tech


----------



## petertha (Oct 18, 2014)

aonemarine said:


> Why not use http://www.riogrande.com/Product/Ca...3-8-Mold-Rubber-Strips-5-lbs/701005?Pos=25...


 
 That's an interesting material, never seen it before. The (low-ish) 71 deg C vulcanization temp might be an issue on certain applications but maybe they make different temperature grades?

 Some related possible boot molding materials discussion here starting post 285.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=21601&page=29

 Question for Draw tech, I assume the Teflon reference is the mold block itself? How have you found machining that stuff & does it release off silicones & the like without release agents?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 18, 2014)

GailInNM said:


> Thanks for the posting Jack.  Looks good.
> Thm:Thm:
> 
> Shopshoe: I wrote a tutorial on molding spark plug boots in a slightly different manner about 3 years ago.
> Gail in NM



True! From that article came this idea. The mixture of putty is injected using a 1/4 inch dowel and a drill press or arbor press. Mold is held closed in a vise.


----------



## aonemarine (Oct 19, 2014)

someone needs to send DReeves a spak plug boot. At the last CF show he said feel how nice and cool this engine runs, and without thinking I reached down and......well im sure you can guess what happened next.  LOL


----------



## gus (Oct 21, 2014)

Draw-Tech said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Use the  long point applicator, or with syringe. Regular red silicone. or two part mix. Regular may take a couple of days to cure. Inject till it flows from opposite end of mold.
> 
> ...




Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info. Been curious about molding silicone. The next boot will be DIY.


----------

